# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  [Adoption lapin] Peter, Association Marguerite & Cie

## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Peter
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 *Peter sera adoptable une fois castré et vacciné, il peut être réservé en écrivant à adoption@margueritecie.org*
*
Suivre les aventures de Peter au lien suivant :
*Peter, jeune lapin mâle [Association Marguerite & Cie ] - Association Marguerite & Cie (margueritecie.org)


*Localisation :* 84 ( covoiturage organisé par l'association pour adoption )


*Date de naissance :* moins d'un an en mars 2021


*Sexe :* Mâle


*Vaccination :* à venir


*Stérilisation :* à venir


*Race :* Nain


*Couleur :* Noir et blanc


*Poids :* 1,390 kg


*Santé générale :* En parfaite santé


*Situation dabandon :* Maltraitance cris et coups

*Description par la famille daccueil :*
Alerte petit lapin parfait!
Peter est un lapin très attachant de 1,390 kg. Il a un super caractère doux et équilibré malgré son passé, il est encore un peu sur la réserve, mais il va vite s'épanouir. Il aime courir dans son tunnel et se reposer, il se laisse parfois aller à des mini-binkies. Il aime aussi se défouler sur ses balles en osier et explore son environnement sans faire de bêtise, ce n'est pas un grand aventurier pour le moment, mais il est quand même curieux.
Pas encore castré, il est déjà propre pour les pipis et quasiment aussi pour les crottes. Il découvre et apprécie le bon foin vert, il découvre les légumes aussi petit à petit, il les aime mais il n'est pas goinfre!
Bref, c'est un lapin facile et craquant !

*Nouvelles de la FA au 17/04/2021 :*
_Coucou tout le monde des petites nouvelles de Péter qui a s est adaptée sous soucis à son nouvel environnement_
_Il mange, cours et saute partout c est vraiment un top lapinou
__Coucou la famille Marguerite, je sais que Péter a son fan club 😂 du coup voici quelques photos du beau gosse, comme toute star Monsieur n aime pas les photos 🤦♀️il nous accordé quelques photos 😁_
_Bon Péter va super bien, il mange tous ces légumes au niveau propreté on avance doucement mais sûrement 👌_
_C est un lapin plein de malice et très affectueux😍_

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

_"Coucou les amis un petit coucou de Péter qui continu à découvrir sa nouvelle vie en liberté ! Bon la photo n est pas super belle mais, ça n empêche pas de craquer pour sa petite bouille 😍"

_

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou les marguerite des petites nouvelles de Péter
C est toujours le lapin parfait ❤️
Péter va toujours aussi bien et oceane râle toujours autant 
Gros bisous à tout le monde

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou les marguerite enfin des petites nouvelles du beau gosse ♥️Péter va très bien, un vrai bonheur sur patte,
Curieux gourmand espiègle il a toutes les qualités d un super lapin bien dans ces papattes ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou les Marguerittes
Des petites nouvelles de Péter qui attend sa nouvelle famille 
C est vraiment un top petit lapinou gentil, affectueux et pleins de malice.. Il adore grimper sur l arbre à chats c est sa petite maison à lui  les siestes sur le lit d oceane ou le canapé quand les gros chiens sont pas là 
Bisous à tout le monde 
On vous embrasse

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Petit Peter est réservé !

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

petit up pour peter

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou tout le monde des petites nouvelles de mon Beau Gosse, toujours aussi beau, aussi gentil, il mérite vraiment qu on prenne le temps de le connaître ❤️

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou des nouvelles du beau gosse de l association, mon petit péter se porte très bien et attend sa famille qui devra juste lui laisser un peu de temps pour s habituer.. Ce petit bonhomme est vraiment unique et mérite de trouver une famille pour la vie

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Peter est réservé !

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Peter est réservé !

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou les marguerites,
Un petit câlin de mon beau gosse petit lapin parfait 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Peter est de nouveau à l'adoption suite à un désistement !

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Peter est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie



----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Peter est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Peter est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Peter est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou
En attendant sa famille pour la vie, mon Péter prend le soleil

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Peter est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou tous les marguerittes ❤️
Je sais tout le monde attend des photos du beau gosse de la Team  bon Péter est un super lapinou, mais son seul défaut c c'est de se cache pour les photos 
Donc voici des petites nouvelles.. Et oui Péter adore nous suivre au moment du triage du linge propre ♀️ (pour expliquer les photos ) mais au moins il peut pas se cacher
Toujours en super forme, toujours aussi affectueux, n aime toujours pas les fruits (et oui il faut bien lui trouver un petit défaut ♀️)
Petit lapin parfait qui attend sa famille pour la vie ❤️

----------

